# Any suggestions on exhaust and headers?



## nikedo420 (Nov 10, 2007)

So last year I had a front end collision with a herd of deer. Insurance wanted to scrap the car but I took someone to look at it and decided to keep it. After purchasing numerous parts im ready to finally give it some performance. I hav a 04 pontiac gto. I want to convert the dual exhaust to mimick how the 05 & 06 goats are. That's possible right? Any reccomendations for a back bumper? I dont want to go with the factory one. Now I want to finally get exhaust and headers. I want the deep muscle car sound. I heard someones with the jb or jba brand and it was ok but it sounded too much like a honda suped up. I want that deep muscle car sound. Any suggestions?


----------



## RYANREDMANN (Jan 13, 2011)

ya, call comp cams and have them custom grind you a cam or just get the TR224 cam, it will NOT sound like a suped up honda after that.. thats what i did, then i got the kooks headers with full exhaust all the way out the back... sounds really deep and the whole car shakes..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

nikedo420 said:


> So last year I had a front end collision with a herd of deer. Insurance wanted to scrap the car but I took someone to look at it and decided to keep it. After purchasing numerous parts im ready to finally give it some performance. I hav a 04 pontiac gto. I want to convert the dual exhaust to mimick how the 05 & 06 goats are. That's possible right? Any reccomendations for a back bumper? I dont want to go with the factory one. Now I want to finally get exhaust and headers. I want the deep muscle car sound. I heard someones with the jb or jba brand and it was ok but it sounded too much like a honda suped up.?


I did an 05/06 rear conversion on my car. All you need is 05/06 mids, 05/06 catback, 05/06 rear bumper, and some exhaust hangers.

There are a few that exhausts that are duel exit 04 style. You can even check PFYC website for their exhaust bumper cutouts and do quad tips. It looks really good and you dont' see it done very often.

If I'm not lazy when I get home I'll get a clip of my exhaust. I'm running JBA. Nothing import sounding about it at all.


----------



## nassin79 (Jan 26, 2011)

i just got the kooks 3 inch cat back sounds awesome and quiet at cruising speed nice fit and looks good.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PFYC has a cutout piece that you use on your stock bumper to mirror the one on the driver's side. You are going to spend a nice chunk of change just to get your car to _sound _fast? I kept the tame look and _made_ the car fast. Any LT headers, a cam if you can swing it and a tune will make the car bad where it counts and the sound just comes with it.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have pacesetter headers and catless mids with spintech duals on my 04 and It definitley has the muscle car sound it has a real sharp harsh throaty sound.


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought my 04 GTO about 2 months ago and the previous owner had done the 05 rear bumper swap. He took it to a muffler shop and just had the exhaust past the mufflers rerouted to exit both sides and put some nice tips on the ends. 

It sounds really good and since the piping is already rerouted, I think I will eventually just take it to my local flowmaster shop and have them just cut out the stock mufflers and put in some flowmaster 40's like you were talking about.

Here is a butt shot of my 04 wth the 05 bumper swap. Remember (not aftermarket exhaust, just new pipe rerouted)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Get a Bassani.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Get a Bassani.


How much did you pay for your Bassani? I live near Detroit and need to find a dealer where I can order it, but wasn't sure on the price. I know a guy who can install so labor won't break the bank. Also, what sort of headers are you running with it?

What else did you do to make your goat sound sweet?

Thanks!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I like my Borla. It's kind of middle of the pack in loudness, but has a very low pitch, throaty rumble, not raspy at all. If you want loud, it's not for you. You'd be better off with SLP Loudmouth 2s or Spintech. When I got my cam and all my other crap put in, I could hear the cam lope, but not as much as I wanted to. I didn't want to give up my 5" Borla tips, so I bought a set of DMH Low Profile electric cutouts for $400 from Marylandspeed.com and paid the local muffler shop $250 to have them professionally installed. 

Hands down, my FAVORITE mod on the car. You want loud? They'll hear you in the next county. Cop coming? Push the switch to quiet her up. The Low Profiles are mounted in the connecting pipes, just behind my Kooks high flow cats and right before the catback exhaust. They are right underneath your seat. You don't need a stereo or subwoofer or anything when those things are open. The standard size cutouts are installed towards the mufflers in the rear of the car. They mounted the switch in the sidewall underneath the steering wheel to the left of the radio, just to the right of your knee. When my wife is in the car with me, she only lets me keep them barely cracked open or completely closed. When I'm by myself, it's another story.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Baaaa04GTO said:


> How much did you pay for your Bassani? I live near Detroit and need to find a dealer where I can order it, but wasn't sure on the price. I know a guy who can install so labor won't break the bank. Also, what sort of headers are you running with it?
> 
> What else did you do to make your goat sound sweet?
> 
> Thanks!


I want to say it was $630 shipped from Maryland Speed, but I caught a clearance sale. Otherwise it's like ~$700. Install is easy, you can do it yourself. I still have factory manifolds for now, but I chose the Bassani because it's the only system that doesn't get outrageously loud as you add things like headers and a cam.


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

Im partial to SLP LM2 and SLP long tubes. I think its a great combonation


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

I really like the sound of Kooks with corsa sport cat-back


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

whats the quietest system outthere? bassani is it.

what's the one that gives the most hp increase? i'm kind of leaning towards borla.

had a 3 inch magnaflow installed on my firebird, and it kills me on long trips...around city aint that bad...


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

and what about pacesetter ceramic coated headers?


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

3in magnaflow... sounds AWESOME!!!! this is not my car but this guy is running 3in magna's..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a Bassani, with with LTs/catless mids, and a cam.





This is a Spintech, with LTs/catless mids, and a cam.





Notice how the Bassani isn't raspy/tinny. The Bassani also offers zero drone/resonance, like the Corsa, but for at least $300 less.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> PFYC has a cutout piece that you use on your stock bumper to mirror the one on the driver's side. You are going to spend a nice chunk of change just to get your car to _sound _fast? I kept the tame look and _made_ the car fast. Any LT headers, a cam if you can swing it and a tune will make the car bad where it counts and the sound just comes with it.


I cannot agree more  Or get a supercharger.. most HP for the buck for sure


----------



## nikedo420 (Nov 10, 2007)

I ended up going with the Corsa Exhaust 6.0L. Sport, Cat-Back System with XO-Crossover, Dual Rear Exit, Pro-Series 4" Tips - #14189 found: Corsa Performance Exhaust - Search Produts

My question is this exhaust looks a lot different.My 04 gto has four catalyic converters but the exhaust looks like its only good for 2. i want to put this 06 exhaust on my 04, I allready have the bumper and everything. What else do I need to do to make this exhaust fit???


----------

